# MISC | Show us your Railway Tunnels



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Putnam County Route 14 - New York by dougtone, on Flickr


metronorth @ bear mountain by taterphoto, on Flickr



Erie Otisville Tunnel by R36 Coach, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Netherlands

It would have been something if there was a railway tunnel through a hill in the Netherlands, but there are simply none of those tunnels. Does this mean that there aren't any tunnels in this low country, no it doesn't. But all the tunnels dive under something that is basically flat like rivers, airports, green fields and city centers. 

Her are a few examples of tunnel entrances.

Groene Hart Tunnel


HSL Zuid, Groene Hart tunnel portal by Daniel Sparing, on Flickr


Schiphol Tunnel


HS-trein rijdt Schipholtunnel binnen by Frandalf, on Flickr

It even goes as far that we just built a tunnel on ground level that doesn't go underneath anything at all.

Barendrecht Noise Tunne









http://en.structurae.de/photos/index.cfm?JS=42335


btw, 

Who wants


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

Great Belt tunnel:









The Øresund tunnel entrance @ Peberholm:









Boulevard tunnel, north entrance:









Boulevard tunnel, south entrance (At the far end of the picture):


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*NYC Harlem-125 St to Grand Central Terminal via Park Avenue Tunnel*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*NYC Grand Central Terminal to Harlem-125 St via Park Avenue Tunnel*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*THE NEW YORK TUNNEL EXTENSION OF THE PENNSYLVANIA RAILROAD.
By Charles W. Raymond, M. Am. Soc. C. E.

Fig. 1. (Full page image)
MAP OF THE PENNSYLVANIA R. R. CO'S NEW YORK TUNNEL EXTENSION AND CONNECTIONS.*











*Plate I.—Pennsylvania Tunnel and Terminal Railroad
Map and Profile
Bergen Hill Tunnel, New Jersey to Long Island Shaft, Borough of Queens*










*Plate II.—Pennsylvania Tunnel and Terminal Railroad
Map and Profile
Harrison Yard to Bergen Hill Tunnel
Meadow Division July 30 1909*










*Plate III.—P. T. & T. R. R.
East River Division
Sunnyside Yard*












The Project Gutenberg eBook of The New York Tunnel Extension of the Pennsylvania Railroad, by Charles W. Raymond



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*THE NEW YORK TUNNEL EXTENSION OF THE PENNSYLVANIA RAILROAD.
THE EAST RIVER DIVISION.
By Alfred Noble, Past-President, Am. Soc. C. E.

PLATE XIII.—Plan and Profile. East River Tunnels*










*PLATE XIV.—Map and Profile, Cross-Town Tunnels*










*PLATE XV.—Plan and Profile of Lines A and B, and Sunnyside Yards*












https://www.gutenberg.org/files/18065/18065-h/18065-h.htm



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Up until a 100 years ago New York City was literally divided in two halves by an enormous trench in which the main railway lines ran, from North to South to reach Grand Central Depot.

Then, some 100 years ago, work began in order to move from this situation:



















To something more likeable, like this:












Grand Central Terminal: A Study in Beauty and Meaning



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

"A high-speed electric locomotive on the Pennsylvania bringing a through train out of the tunnel underneath the Hudson River and into the New York City terminal." Train entering Penn Station from New Jersey.






Pennsylvania Railroad - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and New Jersey*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Allegheny Portage Railroad National Historic Site | HISTORY OF THE PORTAGE RAILROAD

West entrance of the Staple Bend Tunnel*


















Allegheny Portage Railroad National Historic Site | HISTORY OF THE PORTAGE RAILROAD


History of the Allegheny Portage Railroad.




npplan.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*AMTK Empire Tunnel crossing PRR North River Tunnel under LIRR West Side Yard approaching New York Penn Station*














__





Penn Station track question - Trains Magazine - Trains News Wire, Railroad News, Railroad Industry News, Web Cams, and Forms


Trains magazine offers railroad news, railroad industry insight, commentary on today's freight railroads, passenger service (Amtrak), locomotive technology, railroad preservation and history, railfan opportunities (tourist railroads, fan trips), and great railroad photography.



cs.trains.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__





LIRR And MNRR Random Thoughts Thread







www.nyctransitforums.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------

